# Golden Retriever In Alabama



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14917123

This golden is only about 15 mins from me if a rescue can take him. I am not sure how this shelter works with rescue.


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

He's beautiful and looks all Golden to me. I hope a nearby rescue can take him.

~Jackie


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

Thank you for posting this sweetie here.

Whenever you post a Golden REt. in need here, please email the rescue/rescues in that state for the dog.
www.grca-nrc.org

I just emld. Martha of J&L Goldens for this baby.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Fingers crossed!


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

I found out that this shelter does work with rescue groups. If someone can take him I may be able to pull him and help transport him closer to the rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks Mellogal*

Thanks Mellogal.

Please Email J&L Golden Ret. Rescue and ask if they can take him and offer a ride.
They are near Birmingham, AL.
Email Martha at: [email protected]


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Riley*

I just called the shelter and left a msg. and emld them asking for them to let me know if Riley was adopted.


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

Riley has not been adopted. I went up there Tuesday right before they closed and he was still there. They are closed Wednesdays

He is a very sweet, active male. He is a golden retriever mix as his ears look more like sheltie ears where they tip at the top. Other than that I would say he is a golden.

If you are able to help him let me know and I will see if I can work around my work/school schedule and help get him to you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Melogal*

Melogal

I just emld. Lisa with J&L. 

Can you please call and email LISA of J&L rescue IN Alabama and ask if she will take him and you can offer your help!

I am not a rescue myself, I just email for dogs in High Kill shelters. 

http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/goldens4you.html

*J L Golden Rescue 


Point Clear, AL 36564 
Phone: 251-404-0045 or Office 251-928-3945. Please allow the phone message to run and then you will have a bit of silence then you can leave your message. 

Email: Lisa --- [email protected] 
Click here for a list of pets at this shelter *


*here is what shelter in Anniston, AL, says about Riley!

Riley is cuter than any dog has a right to be! He is darling in everything he does, even when attempting to hold still even though he'd rather be snuggling or playing. 

Adoption. A better option.

Size estimates: small = roughly 20# or less; large = roughly 50# or more; medium = in between!

Age estimates: puppy = puppy teeth, puppy sillies; young = adult teeth, juvenile sillies; adult = tooth wear, rarely silly

This dog will be up-to-date on shots, dewormed, spayed/neutered and tested for heartworms. All dogs are socialized. My Contact InfoThe Animal Shelter 
Anniston, AL 
256-236-1581 
[email protected] *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

Mellogal

Did you really mean it when you said you could help pull him and transport him if we found him a rescue. WE MAY have found one near Birmingham, AL-not for sure yet-but just wanted to ask again.
How far would you be able to take him?

Thanks!


----------



## mellogal (Oct 27, 2008)

Bham is not that far from me. If you have someone that can take him depending on when they would want him pulled and brought to bham yes I can help get him safe. 

As far as how far I can take him it really is going to depend on the day etc.

They also have a really sweet senior yellow lab there if anyone knows of a lab rescue that might be willing to help her. She is on petfinder and her name is Rosie.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mellogal*

Mellogal

One of the rescues contacted the shelter to ask about Riley and they said he has an adopt. appl. on him. Don't know how "sure" it is.
They will check back in a few days to see if Riley was adopted.

Thanks for offering your help-they may need you if they get to take him.


----------

